# Parts for vintage Ariens (early 1970's)



## ssantelman (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a model 924048 (ST724) and the bronze gear that mates with the steel worm gear failed. The parts manual specifies the pair of gears as part number 524026. I have not been able to locate a source for buying these gears.

Does anyone know where I can purchase these discontinued parts?

Did Ariens make there own gears or are they common with other brands?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just looked it up and I think yours is from the early 80s.



First make sure the bronze gear has failed. Occasionally reports surface of the roll pin holding the gear to the auger shafts shearing.

Next, the gear was never supposed to be replaced separate. Ariens always insisted on replacing the gear and the worm shaft at the same time.

Ariens discontinued the gears and now only offers the complete gear box for around $180 - $200. Sometimes the older gear sets show up on ebay or you could look for another complete blower with a blown engine or some other problems.


----------



## ssantelman (Feb 5, 2012)

It is definitely a failure of the bronze gear; I opened the gear box and scooped out the grease mixed with shavings of bronze.

Is the new gearbox under a different part number? I have not found any place to cross reference the part numbers. 

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I just checked ebay and see a few gear sets for sale too.







http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=ariens+gear&_sacat=42230&_odkw=&_jgr=0&_osacat=42230&_catref=1


--


Ariens Snowthrower Worm Shaft

52408100
52423000

I make no promises, however I was always under the impression that any 24" gearbox from an Ariens can be replaced with any other 24" Ariens gearbox.

The hardest part might actually be getting your impeller off, so I would just look for a used and broken machine for cheap.

You could contact Ariens directly as I have heard their customer service is pretty good about technical questions.
There is also an engineer at Ariens that chimes in on questions like this, however he hasn't found this forum yet.
He uses the name "Snowmann" everywhere I have seen him.

Maybe Scot could help you out more when he comes around. I think he has memorized lots of Ariens manuals by now 


--


Last bit of advise when putting it back together. Make sure neither auger is rusted to the shaft, both are greased well, and both shear pins are the correct pins and not standard bolts. Possibly also replace all the bushings, bearings and seals inside that gearcase too while you have it apart. Suddenly it becomes more obvious why Ariens simply sells the complete unit now.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been increasing my list of dealers who have been able to find old parts for people..people have emailed me and said they have had good luck, and I should add them to the list, so I do! give these guys a try:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - where to find parts

Scot


----------

